#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  FREE FESTIVAL almere-haven FOTO'S ONLINE

## maartenBTV

http://www.maarten.webbiefrank.com

Komend weekend doen wij weer het Freefestival in almere vorrig jaar hadden we 1 tent dit jaar staan er 2  ik heb er alvast wat foto's van maar kwa licht en geluid nog niet dat komt zeker nog!!

geluid lijstje ongeveer,

EV X-array dubbelset met Xtra X-line basjes tent 1
EV Kld Line Array 12 kastjes 6 perkant plus X-line basjes tent 2
draaitafels monitoren etc 
het preciese lijstje zal ik zo snel mogelijk erop zetten

kwa licht
1x pearl 2004
1x Maxim
12 mac 300
12 mac 250
10x mscan 918
bak met parren 
bak met Aircraft's
front licht etc etc

ook hier zal ik zo snel mogelijk het lijstje van in orde maken het is komend weekend en het festival is helemaal gratis dus heb je tijd kom gezellig langs kunnen we nog altijd ff gezellig babbelen.

----------


## Bobbo

Ha!!! 

Dat is nou leuk weet ik ook alvast waar ik binnen zit morgen.
En er was me toch zo belooft, door meneer kokkie, dat het buiten zou zijn!? :Frown: 

Ennneeuuuu Maarten, het zijn XLC kastjes en geen Kld. Maarja jij blijft toch een lichtnicht.

Maar ik zal morgen wel even kijken of ik speciaal wat Kld kastjes voor jou kan mee nemen Uit het magazijn. :Big Grin: 

Ik zie jullie morgen.

Groet Bobbo

----------


## Niek...

FF een link leggen naar het topic over hijsen en tenten (zie rigging forum): welke gegevens hebben jullie gekregen om licht in de tent te mogen/kunnen hangen? Ben ff benieuwd hoe dit in zijn werk gaat, zeker met een knipoog naar eventuele verzekeringskwesties.

----------


## VERVALLEN

foto's licht ipv tenten graag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tristan

Het zou idd heel erg leuk zijn als we konden zien wat er een beetje in de tenten afspeeld, of is dat erg .....
Nou ja zie maar of je daar fotos van wil plaatsen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kunnen we dit soort pre-posts niet gewoon achterwege laten? Heeft weinig nut om te weten wat voor geweldigs je allemaal in hebt getekent zonder foto's vind ik.

----------


## maartenBTV

Ik heb alvast 4 foto's op mijn website gezet ze zijn niet helemaal lekke kwa kwaliteit maar je ziet genoeg 1 foto zal ons allemaal erg goed bevallen dus surf ff naar mijn site en klik pic's events komt het allemaal goed de rest volgt snelllll
http://www.freewebs.com/roodstiertje/picsevents.htm

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Maarten,
ze zijn IDD niet al te scherp.
Heb dus een paar vragen:
1. Is dat steigerwerk een Layher-systeem op een ~1x1m slag? Speciaal voor deze klus bedacht?
2. Waaraan hangen die handtakels voor PA en licht nu precies? Gewoon aan een 1m stalen buis? wat weegt dat PA?
3. Was er geen gebruik te maken van de tentpalen? Of stonden die te ver uit elkaar / tever van de bühne?

Ben benieuwd naar de rest van de pics....

----------


## pilot

k3 met z'n vieren?

----------


## AJB

Wow... strakke chicks ! Bend over and....

----------


## moderator

BOHICA[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
maar ff serieus dan maar: aankondiging van plaatjes...I'm loving it!
Laat maar weten waar je komende klus is, wat je dr gaat doen, en laat de foto's en filmpjes (jaja) vervolgens volgen!

Lijkt me geen enkel probleem, alleen zal je als lezer een beetje geduld moeten betrachten, ik lees liever dit dan het zoveelste onderwerp met: hoi, ik heb een kaartje gekocht voor schubbekuttenfestival, wat hing der.....maar dat kan aan mij liggen natuurlijk!

Mag ik wel zo brutaal([?]) zijn om naar meeeeer pics te vragen?

----------


## William

> citaat:hoi, ik heb een kaartje gekocht voor schubbekuttenfestival, wat hing der.....



in Kutkrabbeveen? daar hing DAP Audio Array :Big Grin:

----------


## Roy

Wat doen die D&B monitors bij zo'n mooie EV PA ??

----------


## maartenBTV

eindelijk afgebroken en een erg leuk weekend gehad ik zal vanavond de foto's uploaden en dan weer mijn link erbij zetten kunnen jullie daar de foto's bekijken de foto's heb ik gemaakt met mijn telefoon K750i(2.0 megapixel) van sonyericsson dus vandaar dat sommige niet zo scherp zijn maar de andere zijn een stuk beter die heb ik geschoten in de grote 1632x1224 dus dat zal wel beter zijn ik heb ook nog foto's gemaakt met een echte digitalecamera die zal ik ook zo snel mogelijk uploaden!dus nog even geduld alstublieft.

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Roy_
> 
> Wat doen die D&B monitors bij zo'n mooie EV PA ??



Beetje rare opmerking voor iemand met een link naar de website van D&B in zn profiel [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## maartenBTV

http://www.maarten.webbiefrank.com/

hier staan nog wat meer foto's ik zal ook nog even een goed lijstje met wat er nou hing en stond plaatsen maar eerst de foto's uploaden!

----------


## Roy

Er is helemaal niks mis met D&B, integendeel, maar je zou bij zo'n installatie eerder EV monitors verwachten. XW12 of 15 zijn toch ook mooie apparaten.

----------


## Overdrive

Hee dit zie ik graag [8D] 

Zijn jullie overgestapt op stolpcases? Die racken zagen er altijd zo netjes uit...

Je vergeet trouwens nog rx115's in je lijstje geloof ik? En waarom staat die 118's gekanteld op een kistje en niet gewoon rechtop (feedback oid?)?

----------


## maartenBTV

Heyyy rinus ,

het podium was bedacht door de organisatie die het wel leuk vond om het zo in elkaar te laten zetten de torens zijn inderdaad 1 bij 1 opgebouwd, de handtakels hadden we daar ook in vastgemaakt met een lus om de buis heen, Het Pa hing in de speciale trusstowers die ervoor zijn gemaakt deze towers waren nu 6 of 8 meter hoog wat het weegt weet ik niet mischien kunnen daar mijn collega's nog een anwoord op geven. de tentpalen hadden we vorrig jaar een H van truss tussen gehangen, dus dit jaar een iets simpeler oplossing gewoon een 3 meter truss met 4 multieparren erin en een mac300 takeltje erin hijsen en hangen werkte perfect (dit ook omdat het geld op was)

dit was ook voor het eerst dat ik het meemaakte dat we freeflotes gebruikte en wat een goede dingen zeg erg makkelijk en werkt echt lekker.

waarom de 118's op de kant omdat als je ze rechtopzet met de top erop de hoorn van de top niet op gelijke hoogte kwam als de oren van de DJ's

ik hoop wat duidelijkheid te hebben gegeven  anders hoor ik het wel...

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan nu.......?

GIVE UZZ ZZHE PICS 
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maartenBTV

HIER de foto's http://www.maarten.webbiefrank.com/ en even klikken op Free Festival 2005

----------


## JaapBTV

Hey maarten, heb je geen foto's gemaakt van de SM en de series Five?

----------


## maartenBTV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JaapBTV_
> 
> Hey maarten, heb je geen foto's gemaakt van de SM en de series Five?



heb ik helaas niet aangedacht

(nee jaap want ben een lichtnicht en geluidshoer dusssssssss NEE hahaha)

----------


## maartenBTV

Licht 

Maine Stage

1x Avolites Pearl 2004
8x  MMac250
12x MMac300 waarvan 4 in de zaal
2x  MWizard
8x2 Floodlight(kleine zwarte par)
6x4 multieparbalk waarvan 4 in de zaal en 2 als frontlicht
2x2 Aircraft parbalk
1x  rookdoos Mpro2000
1x  JamFan
8x  3 meter truss
2x  50cm truss
6x  Handtakel

Licht SoS Stage

1x Maxim
4x Mpro918
2x Mstrobe 3000
8x4 mini Aircraft parbalk
1x rookdoos Mpro2000

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wies'da? Seht mal gut aus!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bobbo

To Rinus: clustertje EV kasten woog 320 Kg, en hing aan een mini PA tower van ALC uit België. Zie de specs op de site maar.
Zo'n tower mag 600 Kg bij indoor gebruik hebben.

Dat van dat licht weet ik niet, was daar alleen voor de PA.

He maarten!!! Mooie versterker rackjes trouwens. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tristan

Best netjes op de losse cases na die bijna midden op de buhne staan. Konden ze niet ergens achter staan?

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Mis nog even het kopje 'video' op het apparatuurlijstje.

----------


## maartenBTV

Ik heb nog wat foto's erbij gezet van afgelopen weekend!!

----------


## Overdrive

En die versterker rackjes, gehuurd?

Jullie eigen racken stonden zeker bij de dubbele x-array?

Verbeter me als ik t nie goed heb [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Enneh, stonden duidelijk wat limiters in werking op de monitor dan want ik weet hoe hard zo'n stackje van 1m afstand kan gaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## maartenBTV

ik heb nog wat foto's bij geplaatst van afgelopen weekend!!

zie de link http://www.maarten.webbiefrank.com

----------


## maartenBTV

de versterker rackjes,Line array(front of house systeem incl. versterkers.) waren ingehuurt omdat we zelf 
(nog) geen line array hebben. en onze eigen rackjes stonden inderdaad bij het dubbele X-array en de limmiters stonden zeker aan was wel nodig want het ging allemaal erg hard!

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat incl. farfield toppen )



Die XF's zitten nou niet bepaald in het DAP segment kwa prijsje  :Big Grin: 

Ik zie heel vaak de X-line xsub in gebruik (wij gebruike ze zelf ook) maar nooit de rest van de serie eigenlijk. Ben erg benieuwd wat die Xvls doet eigenlijk. Iemand al gehoord?





> citaat:en de limmiters stonden zeker aan was wel nodig want het ging allemaal erg hard!



Dat is nou het voordeel van die KT9848 4dat je in 8out hebt zodat je ook nog je monitors appart erdoorheen kunt routen.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JaapBTV_
> 
> Hoezo video?



Ik zie op bijvoorbeeld http://maarten.webbiefrank.com/album...5/DSC00051.jpg een camera met een snoertje eraan...

Dan vraag ik me af: wat voor camera is dat en waar gaat dat snoertje heen? (Hoewel ik niets van schermen heb gezien zover, dus misschien alleen registratie. Bovendien heeft de cameraman geen headset...)

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

XLR'tje van de journalist misschien? [ :Embarrassment: )]

mvg,

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> XLR'tje van de journalist misschien? [)]



Mogelijk, daar gaat JaapBTV nu waarschijnlijk helderheid over geven...

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Excuses moi... ik verwarde JaapBTV en MaartenBTV. Het leek mij ook wel wat sterk om het als journalist zo op te lossen (met een XLR'tje voor het geluid en dan maar filmen).

Ik begrijp trouwens je uitleg over je klus met de NCRV niet helemaal (formulering laat ook wat te wensen over). Er komen twee zenders in het verhaaltje voor... bedoel je misschien dat de NCRV een zender neerzette met een of andere mix, zodat gasten (zoals RTL4) een ontvanger op hun camera konden gebruiken voor het geluid? (Dat lijkt me namelijk wel een slimme oplossing.)

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## moderator

Beste Sjoerd, ik begrijp dat je bijzondere interresse hebt in deze klus, volgende keer een kaartje kopen?
Graag verder babbelen over de fotoos...

----------


## djmouse

offtopic
@ de heren van btv
zou het zin hebben een van jullie te mailen voor een eventueele stage plaats en wie moet ik dan hebben?(gezien het feit er meerdere mensen van btv reageren hier)

hoor het wel

ruben harder

----------


## djmouse

bedankt voor het mailtje(kon je niks terug mailen?) werd maandag ochtend al gebeld door ander bedrijf dat ik daar stage kon lopen.
in ieder geval bedankt voor de moeite

dj mouse

----------

